# Siezing my 'Old Man'



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Who has his papers?


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

they do - but the papers haven't been kept up to date, and if you ask the AQHA, he is dead as a doornail.

Edit: His markings don't even match what's on his papers anymore. He has birdcatcher spots and according to the papers, he's solid sorrel witha weird star... But, because he's old and going white, you can't even see it.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm.

I'd probably just go take him back. I doubt they would pay the fees to take you to court if they chucked a hissy fit anyway. You should be alright.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Well we know the animal control officer in that area. Considering talking to her, because I know she'd help us get him back. I feel so awful for giving him up like that.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohh no, thats not a good situation to be in!! I hope everything works out for your old boy!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Your best bet would be talk to animal control. Have her go there, say "Look it, this gets done RIGHT now or you get charged unless the horse is returned."

FYI, never ever EVER do a horse deal without a bill of sale! E-V-E-R. I'm sure you got that now, though! I even have a statement at the bottom of mine that says should I find the horse in state of physical or mental abuse, the horse get returned to be free of all costs". 
Had you that, you'd every right to get on over there and pick him up. 

The worst thing would be land yourself in legal cawcaw, so hopefully your animal control officer can help. If not, phone up and say that you'll report them if he's not taken care of, or unless he comes back to you. 

I'd go legal channels, then illegal channels. 
But remember a bill of sale next time. It'd be hecka lot easier!

I hope it all works out for your old man!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Make sure you take pictures before you get his hooves done. In case you need them in court.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Paints, have you spoken to these people about them possibly giving your old man back to you?

Maybe they're having trouble financially and if you can approach the issue as helping them out, they'll be amenable to just giving you back your old guy.

Before I'd get the authorities involved, I'd be going the 'concerned former owner' route. Can't hurt, and it just might resove the issue to everyone's satisfaction.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah we've decided to try that first, Speed Racer. And then if worse comes to worse, we'll cross that bridge when it comes.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

That's terrible, and I wish the best for you!
I know we didn't get any agreements or contracts when we gave our old boy away... and I hope beyond hope that nothing goes wrong (although considering it was his previous owner, I don't think we have to worry... BUT STILL!)


----------

